# Tilefish and Grouper



## iamcooking (Mar 24, 2002)

I am wondering if someone could give me some info. on Tilefish, it's origin, flavor proile, how it can be purchased i.e. whole vs. fillet, etc. I read about it somewhere and would like more info.

Also, can someone refresh my memory on the seasonality of grouper?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Grouper and tile fish are a couple of my favorite fish.

Tile fish, AKA..Golden Snapper and Golden Bass has become very popular on menus the last ten years or so.


They can be found in the waters of the Atlantic Ocean from the Continentil shelf, much of North America and in parts of South America.

Tile fish eat mostly Lobsters, Crab and scallops and for those of us who enjoy this species we could contest it actually taste like lobster 

I believe there are almost 40 species of tile fish, but they are generally grouped into these three catagories "golden, Bluefin and Sand tile fish"

I am not sure where you live, but you should be able to purchase Tile fish in most east coast states.

As for grouper, there are over 400 species of this fish. They are actually a Bass and can be found in most parts of the world year round. The best grouper you can find is Black grouper, but it has become so rare that what most get is "gag" aka Grey grouper.
cc


----------

